# Northern pike through the ice.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's one of my goals this year. Catching a big or good size northern pike through the ice along with some nice perch if I'm lucky. Caught small ones last year at Houghton. So I wanted to find out who has caught nice northern pike through the ice and what lake were you on. Guided or on your own. Any details would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Your best bet is to find a lake thats not fished hard to find BIG pike....u can fish cadillac or mitchell and pull pike. Mitchell produces a lot of small and mid size pike.....cadillac is a low number but better quality lake. I seen the biggest pike on camera ever on lake erie three years ago....easily a 43"+ fish. could not believe it and was lucky enough to have a buddy run into my shanty quick and see him as well. You best bet is to run some tip ups while pan fishing if you want perch and pike.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

A smaller low pressure lake would be great but hard to find. Tried last couple years to locate something like that in Michigan and even once in Wisconsin but no luck. Still searching. I guess it's like your favorite fishing hole, you don't want to give it up for fear of being over run. But if I found one it would be just little ol' me. But in the mean time I'm just trying to find someplace that will give me a good chance of catching one.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wisconsin is your beat bet for Pike Ohio inland lakes really don't have alot of them the key is to find shallow still alive weeds n set tip upa with big bait like hiron big shinner or even a whole hot dog n set the tip ups I'm all depths around the weed beds your allowed 8 in Ohio n two poles then I would jig for pan fish while waiting on a flag hope this helps you n if you do go to Wisconsin Emil me I'll send you to a few lakes that have monster I lived there for years on n off check out grim outdoors on face book they are Pike catching machine n give alot tips on tip up fishing for Pike n jiggin


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

With ice getting closer, pike is back on my mind. What lakes in ohio would you try ice fishing for pike?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Mosquito lake has a good population.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The upper cuyahoga is good too. I've found some nice pockets of really deep slow water with log jams on the yak that I marked on the GPS. Later went home and looked at Google earth to find a way to walk in. Sat on a log and drilled a hole just like fishing a dock. Small rattle traps and jigging raps worked best because of the weight needed to stay in the flasher cone because of current. Also used egg singers like catfishing for them. Just cut a few holes...then take a think stick and tie 65 pnd braid to the stick and set it across the ice leaving the chub or smelt floating a foot off the bottom. Do a bunch and walk a path to keep warm by exploring and the back track on your way out checking your holes.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Think light....just carry what's necessary. A hatchet for cutting holes and sticks, your braid, sinkers, barrel swivels and hooks...and off course your dead bait and stinger. You can carry a small depth wand to check your depths and leave the flasher at home. Believe it or not ive actually hiked in and camped out before too. Makes for a fun weekend of adventure without having to drive far. Just pick up after yourself and respect the land...tread lightly and stay quite and peaceful. It's a beautiful place


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I got a 30 incher out of West Branch through the ice about ten years ago.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are considering investing in a Wisconsin trip, give some thought to a reputable ice guide. The few extra bucks on top of your trip would be worth while as the guide has all the proper equipment.


----------

